# Sonax Nano Coat, Sonax PNS,Max Protect UNC-R



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi All

Well as my long term sealant test finished at the weekend I thought I would give the car a polish and apply some more products before the car is sold later this year.

The videos below and pictures are with 4 days of dirt on the surface.

Will Start with the new Max Protect UNC-R Coating

Beading 









Video of it in rain max protect glass pro on windscreen.





With hose





Sheeting 





Now I am not sure why this is called a hydrophilic coating as well you can see for yourself more hydrophobic.

For anyone that try's this remove the coating very quickly or it will streak.

SONAX Nano Paint Protect Nano Pro



















Again Remove this quite quickly beading sheeting not as a good as PNS I think this would make a nice base for the likes of Exo V2 artdeshine hybrids etc.

SONAX Nano Paint Protect Nano Pro Topped with Sonax PNS




















This combo made for very nice upright tight beads.

Sonax PNS on own


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Sorry all cant seem to get it all to line up nicely to make it easier to read/view


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanx for sharing , nice work .


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Quality videos Lee thanks for taking the time :thumb:

I like the behaviour of UNC-R, it does bead very well and sheets leaving next to nothing on the panel. Sonax Nano topped with Polymer Net looks very good too, seriously hydrophobic.


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

Hydrophobic hydrophillic? I've seen several claims of the latter which are clearly incorrect. Makes you wonder, do the suppliers just really not know better or are words just used blindly to give an edge for the average reader who probably doesn't know better. It won't be long til you can't take for fact a single word in the product literature. Only last month we had that pH neutral snowfoam which was about pH 13! 

Nice tests btw. Have you posted the long term test results yet?


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

adjones said:


> Hydrophobic hydrophillic? I've seen several claims of the latter which are clearly incorrect. Makes you wonder, do the suppliers just really not know better or are words just used blindly to give an edge for the average reader who probably doesn't know better. It won't be long til you can't take for fact a single word in the product literature. Only last month we had that pH neutral snowfoam which was about pH 13!
> 
> Nice tests btw. Have you posted the long term test results yet?


See here for explanation re phobic n phyllic.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=305209&page=8


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

adjones said:


> Hydrophobic hydrophillic? I've seen several claims of the latter which are clearly incorrect. Makes you wonder, do the suppliers just really not know better or are words just used blindly to give an edge for the average reader who probably doesn't know better. It won't be long til you can't take for fact a single word in the product literature. Only last month we had that pH neutral snowfoam which was about pH 13!
> 
> Nice tests btw. Have you posted the long term test results yet?


Hi didn't see the snowfoam but does not surprise me end of the day some actually don't manufacture just rebrand/resell and well probably go on what they are told instead of doing tests themselves

I was a bit disappointed as well my ideal product would be a TRUE Hydrophilic Product but on the other hand Unc-r does bead sheet well and does not seem to water spot like many other sealants do but its early days so we will see.

Not posted results got a lot of pictures and videos to sort through upload and do a write up will try to get it up as soon as I can hopefully in next couple of weeks.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

AaronGTi said:


> See here for explanation re phobic n phyllic.
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=305209&page=8


Janis implies "Sheets like super hydrophillic product" take the video in the rain at start of my post you would expect with that much rain coming down any kind of Hydrophilic product would start sheeting it does not. so no mention in my eyes should this product be called Hydrophilic otherwise you could call exo V2 artdeshine hybrids the same


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

AaronGTi said:


> See here for explanation re phobic n phyllic.
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=305209&page=8


I posted on that thread and I think it was deleted. Sorry but it I'm pretty certain it's nonsense. It beads like hydrophobic - check. It sheets like super hydrophillic - not by any textbook definition it doesn't! The only way this is hydrophillic is in some bizarre invented way which has limited connection to the real meaning of the word.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Quite disappointed in the sonax paint protect on the roof.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Davemm said:


> Quite disappointed in the sonax paint protect on the roof.


The Nano Paint Protect isn't the most hydrophobic, but it is the most durable. We put some on a windscreen to give it a proper test and it's still going strong. Top with the Brilliant shine detailer and you have a extremely hard to beat combo.

The most hydrophobic, not in the above test is the 'Xtreme Protect & Shine Hybrid NPT' and even just the 'Xtreme Brilliant Shine detailer' both of those give the paint the greatest hydrophobic properties. It's visibly different to any product I've tried before.

Not the best picture as it wasn't raining too hard, but this was after a drive in the rain just now, you can visibly see where the Hybrid NPT stops and regular wax starts. Half the door and the back wing has the Hybrid NPT on it.


----------



## LostHighway (Sep 23, 2011)

Interesting, thanks Lee. The USA apparently won't be getting SONAX Nano Paint Protect. I assume that it is our VOC regulations. I think I'm going to give Polymer Net Shield a try on top of Opti-Coat v.2 to see how durable that combination proves to be.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

LostHighway said:


> Interesting, thanks Lee. The USA apparently won't be getting SONAX Nano Paint Protect. I assume that it is our VOC regulations. I think I'm going to give Polymer Net Shield a try on top of Opti-Coat v.2 to see how durable that combination proves to be.


Hi my friend we have PNS on top of a few ceramics sealants over here it seems to be lasting well I think you would be looking at around 4 months (depending on how often you wash the car and weather where you are)before you felt need to top up unless you then used the Detailer as well if you ever need anything sending over let me know. :thumb:


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Have got poly net sheild over opticoat on my bonnet against a few other combos and it does seem to have helped the life of the coating, Infact it's doing better than the section which is just poly net sheild. However the best section is the one with polymer sheild over dodos infinity coating this area seems to be holding up very well so it may be worth looking at a coating more along those lines.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Great testing as usual Lee! Top stuff mate! :thumb:

That UNC-R looks very interesting, it'll be great to see how it fairs with the chemical durability and swirl resistance tests that I know you are going to do!


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

-Raven- said:


> Great testing as usual Lee! Top stuff mate! :thumb:
> 
> That UNC-R looks very interesting, it'll be great to see how it fairs with the chemical durability and swirl resistance tests that I know you are going to do!


Cheers my friend

God no my testing days are coming to a end I have learnt so much over the last 5 years and more so last 12 months when it comes to coatings that my mind is close to made up of what I think until the next step is technology is here that is.

And well me and dave gave the car a good polish last week took final pictures of all the coatings after 12 months etc it then went it for a service 3 days later I forgot to say don't wash it now with one wash it has more swirls in it then after 12months I think they used a nice dirty brush all over it the car is going this year so wont be doing it again until I sell it.

I have one last test I want to do and that's wheel coating test just got to decide on which ones to use as there is one called Nyalic® that I want to include have you used it or heard of it. just got to decide on rest this test will be easier as can just video it every wash and put it straight on DW.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Yeah, I had a look at that Nyalic a while ago but the smallest size I could get was 500ml. 
They told me it was a tough polymer resin. I think they use it on the busses here.


----------

